# Update on my past scenerio



## Genie (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

I want to give you an update on my paramedic complaint.  I posted on here: "Is this Advanced Life Support?" 9/4/08 and had many interesting responses from you.  Per your suggestions, I contacted the appropriate agencies here and am pleased with the results.  The paramedics I complained about were required to take a couple classes.  I'm not sure what the classes were titled, but one involved transporting a patient and the other was in assessing a patient.  The person from the state regulatory agency and the patient advocate from our city emergency service were most sympathetic and helpful to me and I really praise their work!  The paramedics are also now in a database as having complaints against them and being disciplined.

Thanks again for your helpful responses!

**Here's the link to the original thread: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9058 **


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update...

Now don't be a stranger...it's amazing what you can learn here.


----------

